# Only need one Photo transfer



## longhorn (May 28, 2015)

I am needing one transfer of a multi color photo for a customer. I have a heat press, but am wondering if it is possible to order only one and not pay an outrageous price for it. Can someone please let me know of a transfer company that is reasonable. Thank you


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Tiffany. Have you considered using transfer paper? I am not aware of any custom transfer company that offers a single piece of a screen printed custom transfer.


----------



## longhorn (May 28, 2015)

I have t, but I do not have a printer that will work with transfer paper. Any suggestions on one?


----------



## ArferMo (Jul 18, 2010)

Where are you and how soon do you want it


----------



## Chelz30 (Sep 23, 2015)

Arfermo.. I'm looking into creating custom shirts for my customers. That would mean a lot of single prints. I don't have the revenue coming in yet to buy equipment to create these transfers. Is this something you are able to do?


----------



## ArferMo (Jul 18, 2010)

@Chelz30 pm sent.


----------



## mailman (Jul 24, 2010)

Tiffany, what color shirt are you using, light or dark, this will determine the type of transfer. Mark


----------



## STPG Press (Jul 6, 2015)

Transfer Express will do a single, but it will be costly.


----------



## kheebl (Nov 26, 2014)

would DTG work for you?


----------

